# Breeders withing 180 miles of Nashville, TN



## jakemo (Jan 22, 2016)

Greetings forum friends - I am new to the German Shepherd world and have spent the last 20 years with Shetland Sheep dogs (my boy had to be put down last August at almost 17 years). After waiting a few months to catch our breaths, my family is ready to move forward with a new dog. After much research, GSDs are where we have landed. I realize that there is lots of variation between working and show dogs. I like the squared off look of the working dogs (not the angulation of a lot of show dogs), but what is most important to me is health, sociability, temperament, and nerve. I like the idea of pursuing Schutzund, but am not sure where that will go as I've never done it and am not sure where to begin (a trainer/breeder nearby might be an encouragement). I do have experience with obedience and agility training with my shelties. I would like for the dog to be able to come to work with me as a therapy dog as much as possible. Anybody know of any good breeders within a couple of hours of Nashville? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Chattnooga

German Shepherds : German Shepherd Dog Forums

Great breeder and trainers.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Gene England in Bowling Green KY does some breeding. I've seen dogs from 2 different breedings . I really liked the 2 year old I saw last weekend.

aca index


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

eddie1976E said:


> Chattnooga
> 
> German Shepherds : German Shepherd Dog Forums
> 
> Great breeder and trainers.


Sorry, looks like I goofed on the link...

Sequoyah German Shepherds


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Hillview Kennels-Nashville!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Von Tajgetosz? I think that's how you spell it. Smithie86 is a member here.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Gene England rarely breeds. 

We are north of Nashville. We train and compete with what we breed, ourselves.

Sequoyah are good. They are friends of ours and also personally work their own dogs.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup. I will second this. :thumbup:



gsdsteve said:


> Hillview Kennels-Nashville!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Btw. The OP is mentioning/leaning to therapy work, maybe IPO. I've personally met some of the breeders dogs mentioned since they are in my neck of the woods. Nice dogs and great for IPO. They *tend* to be on the higher energy side, this is the Op's first GSD so if going with a WL care should be taken to select line, breeder, puppy that will fit this family and goals.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

It depends on the breeding, the combination of dogs and what is produced.

We have had a few dogs, working line, go into therapy work and autistic service dog work.

And I have seen great SL, based on breeding and training, do excellent in IPO and have strong high drives.

Plus, we (and I know Sequoyah does, since they were just at the trial last month) actually train and work our dogs and they do, as well. Just training does not give the whole picture. Testing that training and the dog; that is what tells you what.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

forgot to add: gsdsar - . How we tell people to say it.... Tiger toes!

It means highest selection.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

A few is fair. It depends on how much work you want to put into it. Researching lines, breeders and then training. 


If someone really, really wants to do therapy work, that is the goal, the dream for the dog then the *best bet* is to go with a Golden or laid back show line lab.

In GSDs the *best bet* would be SL.

My first bit of advice to anyone new to GSDs is think long and hard what you want to do with the dog. Be realistic and honest. Then research the lines and breeders who *consistently* produce the type of dog you want. 

It's about setting the puppy buyer up to succeed. 

This person has experience with competition and training so probably not as critical as he/she can probably work with in a broader range of temperaments.

Still the best advice I ever got on this forum was "go see the dogs in person". To which I add, then listen carefully because what is said on this forum does not match up with what you see- hear in real life.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

um. ..a working line dog can definitely do therapy work


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Um. where did I say they could *not*. I was careful to not do that. That's why I used the words "best bet".

Here's the thing. It's o.k. Around here to generalize about SLs but not WLs. 

Say anything, even with caveats about WLs and you get taken to task for it.

The fact of the matter is, though, the generalizations hold true *on a continuum.* 

If someone really really has their heart set on doing a lot of therapy work they would be better off with a golden from a breeder that breeds for that purpose.

If they have their heart set on doing therapy work with a WL then they must do research on lines and breeders because from a "stacking the odds" perspective there are going to be fewer individuals in that group who will excel at that work. 

In edit, this also depends on the person getting the puppy. How much experience they have with training and dogs and GSDs. 





holland said:


> um. ..a working line dog can definitely do therapy work


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Here's the thing. It's o.k. Around here to generalize about SLs but not WLs.
> 
> Say anything, even with caveats about WLs and you get taken to task for it.
> 
> .


 Seriously!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

jeeeezzzz...can we please just have one thread....

Pretty sure the point Gwen was making is for the OP to ensure they are getting what they want. I know many working line that would, and are, great therapy dogs. One from Gene England that I know would be a great therapy dog. My dog is super people friendly in general but would not make a good therapy dog. He's busy. He has a higher level of suspicion.

Working lines, in general, have a higher level of suspicion. Senior citizens walk funny and make funny noises. Young kids walk funny and make funny noises.

I've seen show lines that don't have the nerve to handle the same thing.

It's all about the individual breeding and Gwen was just throwing in a word of caution.


----------



## jakemo (Jan 22, 2016)

Wow! Thanks for the feedback. I'm learning a lot from all of you. Although, I must admit that sometimes I have to research some of the abbreviations that you use. GSD - german shepherd dog, WL - working line, SL - Show line, GSL - German show line, IPO- Schutzund, GSDSAR - German Shepherd Dog Search and Rescue? OP - ?

Smithie86 - I haven't stumbled upon you in my searches. Now that I have your website, I'd like to send you an email about checking out your dogs and hear about your training opportunities.

I've been following Hillview for a couple of years. They have excellent dogs who really seem to be high performers. Their dogs, however, seem to be at the outside of my range starting at $2800 (as advertised on their website). I realize that you get what you pay for and that for a better quality of dog you will pay more, but that seems to be at the top of the range ($1500-$3000) for a high quality GSD... and that is their starting price! If I were interested in serious competition, I would be willing to consider that, but for a solid temperament, good nerved, family dog that I plan on bringing to my therapy practice during the day, I was hoping to find something a bit more moderately priced. Am I being unreasonable???

Gwynhwyfair - thanks for the PM, I'll definitely follow up on that. I also appreciate your willingness to introduce the possibility of a GSL. It's worth the consideration.

I do find comfort in knowing that the good breeders choose your dog for you once they know what you are looking for.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Jakemo,

Welcome to the most complicated breed in the world (as I like to say). 

It drives some people here nuts but there's an upside to all this, which is there is a type of GSD out there for every person/family.

A couple of abbreviations: WGSL (West German Showline). ASL (American Showline), WL (working line).

Then there are the subtypes of the WLs. WGWL (west german working line), Czech (dogs coming from the Czech Republic breeding originally aka border patrol), DDR (East German breeding which some are trying to preserve).

Then you get into the prey vs defense discussion of the WLs. Which is something you may want to get an idea about too as it speaks to the different drives and temperaments.

I think the most important thing for you to do is decide what you want to do with your dog.

Deciding what is your foremost goal (therapy/IPO or something else) that will help you narrow down lines/breeders.

I understand your concern about the conformation of some of the SLs. Keep in mind there are breeders out there of both WGSL and ASL that breed for moderate conformation.

Also, keep in mind there's some competition amongst breeders here. So go visit the dogs, get referrals from puppy buyers and take some of what is said with a grain of salt. 

With your background and experience I'm sure you'll end up with the right dog for you.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Also, on the pricing, generally speaking a dog from a breeder which health tests/works/shows/titles -

WLs will start around $1500.

WGSLs tend to start around $2000.

ASLs I'm not sure.


You can find them for a little bit less from time to time but getting much under $1500 you generally start loosing something as far as breeder's knowledge/support/health/temperament.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

"In edit, this also depends on the person getting the puppy. How much experience they have with training and dogs and GSDs. "

Very true.

Again, it depends on the lines and the dogs produced. A littermate to Enzo, who was and is a very civil dog, became a service dog for an autistic child. Emi produced well and she was drivey, but trained and worked well as a service dog. 

I have seen both WL and SL that would do well in it. Robin's dogs, Julie from Alta Tollhaus, Randy Tyson, Jeff Lund's dog are great SL dogs that excel in work and other venues. We look at breeders, whether showline, working line or both, that actually train and complete the process. Just training does not give you the whole aspect and truth.


----------

